# Music Store in Manama, Bahrain?



## desert2desert (Aug 23, 2017)

I am searching for the original Beatles DVDs In Manama, Bahrain. Which is the best music store here where I can find that? <Snip> Need quick advice.


----------



## Shalini001 (Nov 13, 2017)

Room 2 Rock Adliya


----------

